
Running The Chromium Browser On Ubuntu 8.04 With CrossOver Chromium - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/running-the-chromium-browser-on-ubuntu-8.04-with-crossover-chromium
======
DanHulton
Seriously? An article on how to download and install a deb package is HN-
worthy?

I was really hoping there'd be something in this article to explain how to fix
the bizzare issue I have with CoC, where when I click on the title bar, it
jumps from my left monitor to my right monitor and the one where it won't let
me maximize.

------
musiciangames
Works fine for me on Ubuntu 7.10 - running it now. As usual, some of the font
rendering looks different from under Windows.

